
Show HN: Hacker News Night Mode – A Firefox Addon - bballer
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/hacker-news-night-mode/
======
jarnix
Am I the only one to think that HN just needs anyway a little revamping?

------
brudgers
Curious how long it took to develop.

~~~
bballer
About 1.5 hours.

